# Can you fit a 86 fender on 87 ?



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

i been looking for a front bumper and right fender for my 87 300zx 2+2 and i just trying to find out what i can fit and what i can't fit on my z, cause i was reading up on car and it said that nose had change in 87 and alot of people call the front bumper and fender a nose of a car .
And if anyone knows where can find cheap parts close to Hickory ,NC


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's Z31 Differences Page


----------

